# Slow pace of life in dubai!!



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well I'm learning quickly the pace of work life is different to the uk!!

So I was verbally offered a job 3 weeks ago... Its taken 3 weeks to get my offer letter and they want me there on the 15th march, luckily I am ok to cone out then

Apparently this slow pace Is normal... Now I'm thinking how long will they take to get my references, visa etc

Is this normal??

I assume most companies would want references before I arrive but if they have already booked my plane ticket it's a strange set up lol


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, it is very normal, welcome to the Middle East. 3 weeks is actually not bad!
You will learn to develop a very thick skin and a ton of patience living here. Try not to let it stress you too much. As long as you have the offer in writing you should be OK. Good luck xx


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh yes, and when someone says they will meet you at 10am, they actually mean they might meet you sometime that day - maybe!!! Never expect anyone to do what they actually say they are going to do when they say they will !!


----------



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks it certainly will be different to the UK

Just all seems weird why they take so long. The weird thing for me Is they are booking my flights this week and I can imagine my references won't be for another couple of weeks

O well happy days


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Oh yes, and when someone says they will meet you at 10am, they actually mean they might meet you sometime that day - maybe!!! Never expect anyone to do what they actually say they are going to do when they say they will !!


This is the absolute truth too. I have found that I let my business contacts know what day I will be there...but usually end up roaming the halls in the building to find them. Good thing is that I can get allot of adhoc meetings that way...by just walking into peoples offices. It is interesting also that security/reception doesn't even stop me and will even buzz me in...depending on how I approach them.


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

What Type of Company are you gonna be joining! Becareful as they can be very sneaky company who take you for granted.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Danbirch28 said:


> The weird thing for me Is they are booking my flights this week and I can imagine my references won't be for another couple of weeks
> 
> O well happy days


If you have the job offer in writing and they are sending you tickets then they probably couldn't care less about your references.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

The request for a 2nd interview I mentioned before toke very long time! The first interview was in October and now they called me back after 4 months! 

I didn't develop thick skin here... I had blood hypertension at age of 29!



wandabug said:


> Yes, it is very normal, welcome to the Middle East. 3 weeks is actually not bad!
> You will learn to develop a very thick skin and a ton of patience living here. Try not to let it stress you too much. As long as you have the offer in writing you should be OK. Good luck xx


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

So agree to all comments. After a while, you will get use to with it and develope the same hibit! 

What i hate the most is when you ask someone if the job will be done tomorrow, and they answer "In Shallah" which seem to mean "If god want it to finish, it will" aka "If I'm not lazy". Totally irritating!


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

They misuse they the phrase, which is originally a nice and polite way of saying "Yes". 



Amame said:


> So agree to all comments. After a while, you will get use to with it and develope the same hibit!
> 
> What i hate the most is when you ask someone if the job will be done tomorrow, and they answer "In Shallah" which seem to mean "If god want it to finish, it will" aka "If I'm not lazy". Totally irritating!


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, it's a built in excuse that really isn't something you can argue with!



Amame said:


> So agree to all comments. After a while, you will get use to with it and develope the same hibit!
> 
> What i hate the most is when you ask someone if the job will be done tomorrow, and they answer "In Shallah" which seem to mean "If god want it to finish, it will" aka "If I'm not lazy". Totally irritating!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

xchaos777 said:


> Yes, it's a built in excuse that really isn't something you can argue with!


Yeah, one time I tried "I'm not asking God to do it, I'm asking YOU to do it" and it didn't go down too well.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Yeah, one time I tried "I'm not asking God to do it, I'm asking YOU to do it" and it didn't go down too well.


I said something similar to an employee when fresh off the boat, with much the same consequences.


----------

